# Calling the Colson Gurus! '36 or??



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ran across this on ebay a few weeks ago. Guess there was some one out there that knew more than I did about this cuz they got just about everything. It was badged as a Henderson ( which I'm sure is no correct). Looks like a '36 Colson double bar tall frame to me. A couple things don't look right to me, like shallow fenders(should have deep round Walds from what I've gathered) & what looks like earlier style "plate" type forks. Anyone have any idea? Maybe a _really_ early '36? Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2014)

*More pics:*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Colson tapered hub?*


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 16, 2014)

*early frame*

Super early Imperial frame, maybe first run.  You've got a seat top there that could be easily modified to be the Horizontal carriage version.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 16, 2014)

here ya go...


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 16, 2014)

*I reject the "guru" summons... , but:*



fordmike65 said:


> ...A couple things don't look right to me, like shallow fenders(should have deep round Walds from what I've gathered) & what looks like earlier style "plate" type forks. Anyone have any idea? Maybe a _really_ early '36? Mike




No reason to diss those fenders I think.  I have seen this style on Colsons of that vintage.  The fork, on the other hand, I have not.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 16, 2014)

The model 03046 (green bike) in the ad posted by Scott appears to have a similar double plate crown truss fork?


----------



## bike (Jan 16, 2014)

*I thought those truss nutz*

were dp harris rollfast...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 16, 2014)

bike said:


> were dp harris rollfast...




IIRC the Hi-Lo's I used to have had those aluminum nuts on the rods.
The pressed-steel hub and narrow mudguards make sense: Standard Model.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 17, 2014)

The fork is 1935 only I believe. Seldom seen. Early example of this model. Your front hub was also made by Colson, there's an illustration in the Colson book.


----------



## menzorro (Jan 17, 2014)

*Colson fork/truss*

I have the same fork on a '38 Colson Sentinel.
This ad is supposed to be for 1938 Colsons





This photo of a snap tank has the same fork.





Could these forks be used until stock was gone ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

menzorro said:


> I have the same fork on a '38 Colson Sentinel.
> This ad is supposed to be for 1938 Colsons
> 
> 
> ...




Doesn't look like the same fork to me. I may be wrong though. The one on this bike threw me off a bit because it looks like more like a '35 fork, making me think it was a realy early '36 since these frames were only offered 36-37. The 38- forks are similar to the 36-37's, but are slightly peaked. Possibly other small differences as well. Hell, according to some one who has studied Colsons extensively the past few years, there are even very slight differences between the 36 & 37 forks.


----------



## menzorro (Jan 17, 2014)

My '38 does have a slight peak most evident at the top of the fork. Upon closer inspection, the bracket that holds the strut is a triangle on the '38 and not the two straight pieces.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2014)

menzorro said:


> My '38 does have a slight peak most evident at the top of the fork. Upon closer inspection, the bracket that holds the strut is a triangle on the '38 and not the two straight pieces.




This is the fork in question:





Zooming in to the ad you posted, it looks like the girls Sentinel has it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

alw said:


> This is the fork in question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good eye Scott. Maybe I need glasses too! 

As requested, pic of badge that came on this bike,though not correct. (as far as I know, which isn't much)


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jan 17, 2014)

The double plate crown part of that fork looks a lot like the one that came on a presumed Colson frame I have.  Would that date my frame to 1935 also, Joel?  (I can post a pic of it if you don't mind, fordmike.  While the Colson gurus are assembled, but after your questions are answered, of course.)







			
				fordmike65 said:
			
		

> On the lookout for: '37 Colson peaked 26" fenders,any large framed bikes [etc.]...




Gee, I have a 60.5cm Raleigh International, 1973.  I was hoping to trade it for a Rickenbacker 4001, but I know that trade is a long shot in one hop....


----------

